
Weather Warning: Earth Could Be Hit by MINI ICE-Age as Sun ‘Hibernates’ - hirundo
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1237178/weather-warning-ice-age-earth-sun-hibernates-solar-minimum-long-range-forecast
======
M0T0K0
Sources? Stop posting garbage without sources.

~~~
ksaj
The whole article is about how it might happen, with only a dozen words strung
together at the bottom suggesting it probably won't.

Basically "Prof Valentina Zharkova, from the department of mathematics,
physics and electrical engineering at Northumbria University" thinks the sky
is falling. Other scientists, who hopefully are from fields that actually
study these kinds of things, say it is not.

Like you, I'm siding with the bottom few lines of the article. It's pretty
unlikely, and the person saying otherwise isn't even in an authoritative field
on the matter.

